# More bow kills



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some pics of me and my brother at the lease in Premont, tx.
The weather was a bit warm but we still managed to put meat in the freezer.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Slicks and hogs! MMMMMmmm. Good eatin!


----------



## Hunter4x4 (May 14, 2007)

Nice job guys on the two harvests. 
Where in Premont, Tx. do you have a lease? I have been looking for a lease in that area with no success as of yet without having to give up my first born. Anyway, good luck on the remainder of the season.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Our lease is located of highway 716 on county road 218 about a couple mile before you get into concepcion, tx
This is our second year we seen some 150's - 160's but our stand location werent in the sweet spots that first year.


----------



## Hunter4x4 (May 14, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Do you lease that spot from Bill Cherry??


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

No we don't is a group of brothers that own the property and surrounding properties.


----------

